# La Cabana Beach & Raquet Club in ARuba



## maryk (Aug 15, 2007)

This is a Bluegreen resort in ARuba.  

What can anyone tell me about this resort?  The pictures look beautiful, but I know that that can be deceving.

Does Bluegreen own this whole resort, or is theirs part of a larger complex owned by someone else?


----------



## susiequeve (Aug 16, 2007)

We traded into LaCabana a few years ago.  Although it's not a 5 star resort, it was extremely comfortable and clean.  Great happy hour between 4 - 6 PM two for one drinks.  Just don't eat at the restaurants as the food wasn't that great. 

You have to cross a small access road to the beach, but it's really NO big deal. It's just a few steps from the resort. The beach there is absolutely beautiful, it's the best beach in Aruba IMHO.  We had a great vacation staying at this resort, people are very friendly too.  Go and have a great time.


----------



## lvhmbh (Aug 16, 2007)

Also you may want to read trip reports at www.visitaruba.com.  I know people that own there and really love it but have never been inside.  When I walk to beach from Costa Linda their beach is very big and lots of palapas and loungers.  Linda


----------



## BocaBum99 (Aug 16, 2007)

La Cabana Beach and Racquet Club is a popular Bluegreen Resort.  Bluegreen owns about 15% of the inventory at the resort for use by Club owners.  The rest is owned directly by fixed week owners and rentals.

Here is the resort website for Bluegreen:   Bluegreen's La Cabana Site


----------



## Boyzz (Aug 16, 2007)

I have stayed here a few times it OK, not the best but you are in Aruba.  There were alot of kids.  The whole resort is 810 rooms.  ANY OTHER ??? ask.


----------



## chrisnwillie (Aug 16, 2007)

LaCabana BRC is a nice resort if you like big and lots of kids. The rooms are clean and the people are very friendly.


----------



## lweverett (Aug 17, 2007)

It is an attractive resort with open space in front of it.  However, the La Cabanna Villas, which is right behind it is hugh.  I have seen that there is some sort of friction between the two resorts over the use of B&R facilities by Villas occupants.  Might be something to investigate if you are thinking of purchasing.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 17, 2007)

Our daughter and son-in-law chose that resort for their honeymoon.  They had a confirmation for a one bedroom and were given a studio with a murphy bed.  Our daughter did not appreciate getting the hard bed and wanted what she exchanged into.  She complained to the front desk, who kept saying they had nothing available.  So they went to the presentation the next day and my sweet daughter ripped some poor salesman's bu## and was in a one bedroom within one hour of the end of the sales tour.  

After she was moved to the one bedroom, I think she liked it.  But she wouldn't go there again.  Fortunately, now I have a trader that will get a Marriott at that same time of year.  She would take a Marriott studio over the LaCabana any day.  Of course, with the baby,  they aren't likely to go to Aruba anytime soon.


----------



## gretel (Aug 19, 2007)

*Units*

We stayed in La Cabana a few months ago.  The studio units are configured so that it is all open which is nice.  The bed is a murphy bed.  It was more convenient and comfortable than a pull out sofa but I wouldn't want to sleep on it with another adult for a week (my kids loved it!).  The one-bedroom is small with a walk-through kitchenette.  We had both units adjoining (had to fight for connecting units with the front desk and manager who wanted to assign our units in different places). 

The pool atmosphere is a little too chaotic with kids screaming for my taste (and I have two sons ages 7 and 9!).  I think they have a lot of clientele from South America as everything announced was said in Spanish and much of the kids yelling was in Spanish.

On the plus side, the units were clean and decent enough for sleeping.  They had a fun salsa show and brought in local vendors with good wares and bargain prices on two nights.  The on-site stores are decent too. Their biggest advantage was that the beach was utterly amazing.  It far surpassed the Marriott beach by a mile (we also stayed there).

So, if you are looking for a place to hang your hat with a great beach, then it is the place for you.  If a quiet atmosphere is important, or a spacious villa, then it wouldn't be a great choice.


----------



## geekette (Aug 20, 2007)

gretel said:


> We stayed in La Cabana a few months ago.  The studio units are configured so that it is all open which is nice.  The bed is a murphy bed.  It was more convenient and comfortable than a pull out sofa but I wouldn't want to sleep on it with another adult for a week (my kids loved it!).  The one-bedroom is small with a walk-through kitchenette.  We had both units adjoining (had to fight for connecting units with the front desk and manager who wanted to assign our units in different places).
> 
> The pool atmosphere is a little too chaotic with kids screaming for my taste (and I have two sons ages 7 and 9!).  I think they have a lot of clientele from South America as everything announced was said in Spanish and much of the kids yelling was in Spanish.
> 
> ...




Thank you for contributing so much detail!!


----------

